# Warning Message- Applicant has other unfinalised applications lodged with the departm



## ramanjeetdeol2 (Aug 4, 2018)

I am getting the below warning message for my wife while updating my 189 Visa application in immiaccount. She has never applied for Australian visa in the past. 
Could i because of a common name? Please advise if anyone has faced this issue before.

Applicant has other unfinalised applications lodged with the department. The applicant will be able to continue; however the unfinalised application(s) may need to be withdrawn by advising the department in writing. Review our website for further information.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

ramanjeetdeol2 said:


> I am getting the below warning message for my wife while updating my 189 Visa application in immiaccount. She has never applied for Australian visa in the past.
> Could i because of a common name? Please advise if anyone has faced this issue before.
> 
> Applicant has other unfinalised applications lodged with the department. The applicant will be able to continue; however the unfinalised application(s) may need to be withdrawn by advising the department in writing. Review our website for further information.


Have you got a medical check lodged in the system? 

I got the same message and the only visas I had on my immiaccount was a granted 485 and a completed health check which I generated myself before lodging.


----------



## ramanjeetdeol2 (Aug 4, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Have you got a medical check lodged in the system?
> 
> I got the same message and the only visas I had on my immiaccount was a granted 485 and a completed health check which I generated myself before lodging.


No, I have not submitted the medical. I just received the 189 invite and I am getting this message while filling my details in the Immi Account.


----------



## Rishabh25 (Aug 5, 2018)

Hi
I had the same error message when I was filling the application. I called the immigration department and they said :
"Occasionally the system will connect with an older record and incorrectly display this message.
If you have no unfinalised application click on confirm when this message displays and continue with your application"
Don't worry fill the application.
Cheers


----------



## ramanjeetdeol2 (Aug 4, 2018)

Thank you guys


----------



## Johnny1234 (Nov 2, 2018)

*Immi services number to call from india*



Rishabh25 said:


> Hi
> I had the same error message when I was filling the application. I called the immigration department and they said :
> "Occasionally the system will connect with an older record and incorrectly display this message.
> If you have no unfinalised application click on confirm when this message displays and continue with your application"
> ...


I've been struggling to get the immigration department number. Can you please share the same? I live in India at the moment and my wife has stumbled upon the same issue too. She did study in Australia but all her visas as per her Immiaccount state as "Finalised" but still need to confirm if we can go ahead.


----------



## Dorjisonam (3 mo ago)

Rishabh25 said:


> Hi
> I had the same error message when I was filling the application. I called the immigration department and they said :
> "Occasionally the system will connect with an older record and incorrectly display this message.
> If you have no unfinalised application click on confirm when this message displays and continue with your application"
> ...


I am having the same exact issue. There is no issue regarding my partner but when it comes to me I get a message saying "a user has unfinalised application lodge with the department. the application will be able to continue, however unfinalized documents needs to be withdrawn by advising department in writings".
But I havent applied for any kind of visa before. So I want to know whether your visa was successfully granted. I'm so confused whether to proceed or not. I need confirmation to proceed further.


----------



## Dorjisonam (3 mo ago)

Rishabh25 said:


> Hi
> I had the same error message when I was filling the application. I called the immigration department and they said :
> "Occasionally the system will connect with an older record and incorrectly display this message.
> If you have no unfinalised application click on confirm when this message displays and continue with your application"
> ...


----------



## Dorjisonam (3 mo ago)

Was your visa granted despite getting that message before ?


----------

